
Amazon Is Quietly Eliminating List Prices - yarapavan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/04/business/amazon-is-quietly-eliminating-list-prices.html
======
shunyaloop
Could some one explain how this works?

    
    
      ...the strategy was to lose on every sale but make it up on volume

~~~
skookum
The explanation is alluded to in the second half of the paragraph you quoted:
It was a land-grab strategy to build a customer base in the nascent online
retail market.

Edit: There are other ways that Amazon leverages volume to be able to sell at
what appears externally to be a slight loss, but I believe in the context of
the quoted paragraph the person being quoted is simply referring to the above.

